
Ask HN: Transitioning to freelancing after H1B - seige
Happy Thanksgiving HN!<p>Has anyone ever managed to transition to freelancing and still legally staying&#x2F;living in US after working on H1B as a full time employee?<p>Most immigrants are unfortunately locked in full-time employment due to H1-B. I was wondering if someone has managed to transition to a freelancing role.
======
rosskerwin
I am on H1-B. Can I work full time with my current employer and freelance when
I have freetime during the weekend for small local community projects. They
can pay on 1099G. I was wondering if anyone has an idea if that is legal to
work on 1099

------
gregjor
Freelancing is work, so you need a visa that allows you to stay in the US and
work there. Tourist visas don't allow any kind of employment.

------
brudgers
I'd recommend hiring an immigration attorney. Options will almost certainly
vary in individual cases.

